
The Day the Mesozoic Died: How the story of the dinosaurs’ demise was uncovered - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/32/space/the-day-the-mesozoic-died
======
tim333
>It now appears that the largest Deccan eruptions occurred very close to the
time of the impact.

It's quite interesting if you ever go to Goa, most of the hills, going on for
hundreds of km, are the remains of the Deccan lava flow.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
From a Wiki page[1]:

 _The location of the Deccan Traps, for example, would have been close to the
antipodal point of Chicxulub in the late Cretaceous; a sufficiently large
asteroid impact might have sent shock waves around the planet sufficient to
trigger an effect on weakened crust on the other side of the globe._

A while ago IIRC I read in a Scientific American article that it took some
800,000 years from the Chicxulub impactor to the Deccan Traps. Some of these
things take a _long time_!

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kt_boundary#Multiple_causes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kt_boundary#Multiple_causes)

~~~
tim333
There seems quite a lot of uncertainty to the timing so they may have happened
at the same time. I'm not sure how they date it but if its based on the
position in 75 million years of sediment then a few 100,000 years may not be a
big difference?

